# Bauphase Naturteich



## Blue2002 (1. Feb. 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

bin neu hier, hab aber schon etwas mitgelesen bzw. auch schon einige Sachen über die Suchfunktion und das Durchschauen der Beiträge gefunden.

Also mal zum eigentlichen Thema:
Ich habe vor, dieses Jahr einen Naturteich anzulegen. Den Aushub hab ich bereits machen lassen und auch bei mir konnte ich in der Tiefzone die empfohlenen 30° nicht einhalten (Teichtiefe beträgt 1,50 m). 
Ich habe mir nun gedacht, an den steilen Flächen Steine aufzumauern oder aufeinander zu legen (kommt darauf an wie gut das hält). 
Ein Geologe hat mir dazu Amphibolit Gestein empfohlen, da es seiner Meinung nach das einzige Gestein ist bei dem es zu keiner "Rock Water Interaction" im Gewässer kommt. Den Boden möchte ich mit einer dicken Sandschicht ausfüllen und einige Bachsteine einbringen. 

Hat jemand hier Erfahrung mit diesem Gestein oder gibt es noch andere Möglichkeiten? Bitte keine Pflanzkörbe - die steinigen Seiten sollen Nährboden für Mikroorganismen und unter anderem auch einige Versteckmöglichkeiten für die Fische bilden.

Danke schon mal für Eure Hilfe!


----------



## odonata (1. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Bauphase Naturteich*

Hallo, Manuela,
also ich plane, das zumindest teilweise mit diesen grobmaschigen Böschungsmatten zu machen - ich habe vor Steinen einfach Respekt und Sorge, daß die mir die Folie durchstoßen. Werde noch Totholz einbringen (mit Vlies geschützt) und auch die Folie von oben mit Vlies schützen.

An Steinen könnte ich mich auch Granit vorstellen - letztlich ist doch eine gewisse Interaktion mit dem Wasser ganz natürlich und sollte doch auch nicht schaden. Welches Gestein kommt denn bei Dir in der Gegend vor?

Lese im Internet immer wieder von Zeolith-Matten aber ich folge da eigentlich nur der Argumentation, daß die große Oberfläche das schlagende Argument sind - daher auch die Böschungsmatte. Diese groben Matten haben auch massig Oberfläche zum Ansiedeln und Besiedeln.

Odo


----------



## Blue2002 (1. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Bauphase Naturteich*

Hallo Odo,

ähm ich gestehe, dass ich in Gesteinsfragen kein Experte bin  
Zumindest habe ich jedoch einen Experten mit guten Connections an der Hand und kann somit eigentlich jede Gesteinsart beschaffen lassen.
Die steilen Wände habe ich an 3 Seiten, die 4. habe ich auslaufend nach oben graben lassen (mit dem Hintergedanken falls einmal irgendwelche Viechleins) in den Teich fallen sollten (dass sie notfalls von selbst wieder rauskommen).
Wegen der Folie selbst mache ich mir weniger Gedanken - da hab ich mich schon dementsprechend erkundigt, da sie auch Hundekrallen-tauglich sein soll. Mein Wauz ist nämlich begeisterter Schwimmer und Taucher.  
Natürlich kommt unter die Steine auch nochmal eine extra Vlies-Schicht.
Diese Böschungsmatten von denen Du sprichst kenn ich gar nicht. Hättest Du da vielleicht ein Foto davon?

Im Endeffekt geht's mir mitunter natürlich auch darum, dass die oberen Steine aus den Zonen nicht einfach nach unten weiterrutschen können (deshalb der Gedanke mit dem Aufmauern um sozusagen eine Art Abstützung zu haben).


----------



## Blue2002 (1. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Bauphase Naturteich*

Hab grad gegoogelt nach der Böschungsmatte - kenn ich doch  

Bin da auf einer Teichbauseite gelandet wo sie unter anderem auch Nagerdraht empfehlen. Hat das einer von Euch gemacht und ist das wirklich notwendig???


----------



## Annett (1. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Bauphase Naturteich*

Hallo Manuela,

dann sag ich doch an dieser Stelle erstmal: Herzlich Willkommen bei uns! 

Könntest Du vielleicht mal ein oder zwei Bildchen hochladen, damit wir uns unter Deiner Beschreibung auch etwas vorstellen können? 
Um die Folie von oben zu schützen kann man z.B. das richtig dicke (900g/m²) Vlies der Firma Naturagart verwenden. Da geht weder eine Kulimine, noch eine Hundekralle durch. 
Für die steilen Wände hast Du mehrere Möglichkeiten. Du könntest aus Körben (ja, Körbe  ) und Totholz, die Du gut dekorierst/versteckst, überhängende Ufer bauen. Die Körbe/Holzstücke werden dann mit unverrottbaren Draht am Ufer befestigt und fertig. Wenn das gut gemacht ist, siehst Du nach kurzer Zeit nichts mehr davon... und die Fische haben einen super Unterstand.
Natürlich kannst Du auch Steine vor der Folie aufschichten. Aber das geht doch sehr aufs Teichvolumen. :? Dann bitte auch ein dickes Vlies unter den Steinen nicht vergessen!
Du könntest auch mit Vlies oder Ufermatten (Naturagart)/Kunstrasen diese steil abfallenden Wände tarnen. Die haben sicherlich noch mehr Besiedlungsfläche als manche Böschungsmatte.

Alles in allem gibt es viele Wege die zum Ziel führen. Hauptsache ist, das Ergebnis gefällt Dir (auch noch in einigen Jahren).
Wenn Du die Möglichkeit hast, dann bau so groß es geht - fast jeder baut beim ersten Mal zu klein  und danach noch mind. 2x um.


----------



## Blue2002 (1. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Bauphase Naturteich*

Hallo Annett,

habe noch keine Fotos von der "Baugrube" gemacht weil ich keine eigene Digicam hab   Werd aber mal einen Bekannten fragen, ob er mir seine Cam leihen kann.
Danke für die Vorschläge - aber ich habe mich ehrlich gesagt schon für die Steinvariante entschieden. Und hierzu eben meine Frage, ob's noch andere Steinarten gibt und ob das Vermauern an und für sich ein Problem wäre (aber da bin ich schon in einem anderen Beitrag fündig geworden  ).
Vlies- und Folienstärke habe ich schon abgeklärt - war ja das Wichtigste. Möchte ja nicht, dass das nasse Vergnügen für meine Akhira nur von kurzer Dauer ist.  

Allerdings wäre ich noch dankbar für die Beantwortung der Nagerdraht-Frage. Mit diesem Thema hatte ich mich ehrlich gesagt noch gar nicht beschäftigt. Und natürlich auch Vorschläge von geeignetem Gestein. Das wär super! Danke.

Ahja, Teichgröße ist jetzt maximum - mehr geht leider nicht, da ich ein terrassiertes Grundstück habe und auf dieser Ebene nicht mehr Platz ist.


----------



## Blue2002 (12. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Bauphase Naturteich*

So, damit Ihr Euch meinen künftigen Teich etwas besser vorstellen könnt, hab ich mal Fotos von der "Baugrube" gemacht. Die Ufer- und Sumpfzone wird händisch mit der Schaufel noch etwas erweitert werden - außerdem muß ich noch alle Steine und Unebenheiten im Frühjahr ausbessern.




























Hoffe auf zahlreiche Ratschläge betreffend der Steine und vielleicht kann mir ja noch jemand Auskunft zum Nagerdraht geben - ist der unbedingt notwendig?


----------



## Annett (13. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Bauphase Naturteich*

Hallo Manuela,

leider sieht man auf den eingestellten Bildern fast nichts. Sie sind viiiel zu klein!
Du kannst Bilder direkt hier im Forum hochladen und diese dann in die Beiträge einbinden. 
Die Anleitung dazu findest Du hier.


----------



## Blue2002 (13. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Bauphase Naturteich*

Ok, stelle sie heute abend größer ein - bin halt schon etwas von anderen Foren geschädigt, da bekommt man gleich eine auf den Deckel wenn die Fotos zu groß sind.


----------



## Blue2002 (14. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Bauphase Naturteich*

So, versuche mich nochmals mit den Fotos:


----------



## Annett (14. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Bauphase Naturteich*

Hallo Manuela,

nun erkennt man ja wenigstens was auf den Bildern. 
Sieht ganz schön steil aus. Wie ist denn die Bodenbeschaffenheit? Eher fester Ton oder lockerer Sand? Bei letzterem hätte ich arge Bedenken, dass da was abrutscht.
Ob ein Nagerdraht (Kaninchendraht?) notwendig ist, kannst nur Du selbst einschätzen. Treiben sich denn bei Dir viele "W"-Tiere, also Wühler, herum?
Bei uns nicht. Wir haben deshalb darauf verzichtet.
Ansonsten wird der Draht auf den Boden "genagelt" und dann gründlich mit Mörtel überzogen. Darauf kommt dann das Vlies und die Folie.


----------



## Blue2002 (15. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Bauphase Naturteich*

Hallo Annett,

kein Sand - hab auf dem ganzen Grundstück Lehmboden.
Bzgl. Nagerdraht : Naja, ich hab schon ein paar Maulwürfe oder Wühlmäuse zwischendurch als Gäste, da ich ja ländlich wohne und hinter meinem Haus gleich ein riesen Feld anfängt. Also wär's wahrscheinlich nicht schlecht, wenn ich zuerst so einen Kaninchendraht verlege. Danke.


----------

